# ethanol free gas



## cleg (May 7, 2010)

I have seen this on other forums. In general they are saying their motors burn more fuel  when they run gas with ethanol.  Have any of you ran both( ethanol and Ethanol free)
and noticed a difference?   If so, what causes this?
Thanks


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (May 7, 2010)

Ethanol doesn't contain as much energy per gallon as regular gasoline.  So you need to burn more of it to get the same results.


----------



## dawg2 (May 7, 2010)

I lose about 2+ miles to the gallon in my car with ethanol. I have never kept up with it in  my boat.  My guess is it is probably at least the equivalent loss in performance


----------



## Nautical Son (May 8, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I lose about 2+ miles to the gallon in my car with ethanol. I have never kept up with it in  my boat.  My guess is it is probably at least the equivalent loss in performance



Let me clarify this before I say it...

I do not know if it is true !!!!


I was purchasing "marine" fuel at a station in Savannah, I have a high performance car and it hates ethanol gas, as I was filling her up the lady shut off hte pump and told me it was against the law to run ethanol free gas in your car, something about the road taxes such as are on "off road: diesel......If anyone can verify this one way or the other I'd love to hear it.


----------



## oldenred (May 8, 2010)

i researched this for ya man and couldn't find anything saying it is illegal. more than likely she didn't know what she was talking about. found a ton of articles on people still running e free gas  though with no mention of that.




TGattis said:


> Let me clarify this before I say it...
> 
> I do not know if it is true !!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jamrens (May 8, 2010)

i whould have ask said broad to get to steppin.. what kinda car you got Tgattis..


----------



## trial&error (May 8, 2010)

Yes it seems to be  illegal to run marine fuel through your car.  But that's only because regular automobile gas or diesel has specific taxes on it for the roadways.  By running it through your car your avoiding a tax.  
Try pure-gas.org for a list of supposedly ethanol free stations in your area.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 8, 2010)

I burn ALOT of fuel.... I mean ALOT. I have just noticed this now that is has been mentioned. I actually think my boat burns less GPH on efree fuel. I have noticed my burn changing alot in similar conditions on different days a few times. I wonder now... if this has something to do with this thread topic.

Here is a prime example... We got marina fuel yesterday at St. Simons Marina and went offshore.... I was thinking when we got back... Why did I only burn 60 gallons today? That same trip last time we burned 74 gallons with less load and calm seas as well.... That Yamaha fuel management on my boat has been within a gallon EVERY time. IT KNOWS.

Now, I will be watching it closer. There might actually be something to this. I burn about 300 gallons or more a week in the Summer, so I will be able to put some firm numbers on this now that I am aware of it.


----------



## bowyer (May 8, 2010)

My flex-fuel truck gets 5-10% less mileage with E-10 and 20-25% less mileage with E-85. Also, there is a noticeable reduction in acceleration with ethanol based fuel. My 14 year old 25hp outboard shut down with me last week and the mechanic told me it was caused by using gas with ethanol which causes the fuel lines to deteriorate. This is the third small engine I have had fuel related problems with in the last 6 months but didn't realize it was caused by ethanol until the mechanic showed me the inside of a fuel line damaged by it. I have used a fuel stabilizer for years but the mechanic recommended a new product   called Star Tron made by Star Brite. Some good information concerning ethanol is on their website.


----------



## cleg (May 8, 2010)

So, there is something to this !  I really didnt think too much about it  but I will start paying more attention  to see how much difference it makes.


----------



## DIXIETWISTER (May 8, 2010)

Yea i hear that all small engines are having trouble with ethanol


----------



## SissyHunter (May 8, 2010)

My little car gets about 4 more miles per gallon on Pure gasoline than the ethenol enriched gas. 

My suburban loves 'em both. Hence, it doesn't get driven as much. A trip to town, 50 miles round trip is about 5 gallons (or $15 bucks). I filled her up last week for about $90!!!

Until recently, the federal govt. received less tax revenue for the ethenol as an incentative to manufactures to produce it and it was sold at about the same price as pure gas. They are both taxed equally now - about 30 cents per gallon. 

Marine and agriculture gas are not taxed because they do not impact the highways.

The federal govt. is writing up new legislation now and I guess we might see higher taxes on fuel.


----------



## DYI hunting (May 8, 2010)

I noticed my Harley runs a better with standard gas, it seems at least that it is more responsive and has more get up and go.


----------



## Mweathers (May 9, 2010)

Like the man said, you can expect about a 10% loss in mileage with ethanol.  Not only that, but it takes more energy to make ethanol than it puts out in an engine. (gotta love the corn lobby).

It is, indeed against the law to run any fuel in a road vehicle that has not paid the road tax.  You will find red dyed diesel at marinas, that signifies that it is "off road".  Home heating oil is the same way.  Significant fine if they catch you on the road with red diesel.  

I do not know if pure gasoline is all taxed, the lady might be right, except that the dispenser must be labeled "off road use only".

If you keep records and use a lot of fuel bought at gas stations, you can apply for  a refund for gallons used off road.

Mike


----------



## grim (May 10, 2010)

I have experimented in my truck with ethanol free gas and the e10 stuff.  I cannot tell a difference after a dozen tanks of each.  My truck simply doesnt care.  If it does, it is literally tenths of a MPG.  Maybe the fuel with ethanol that I am getting doesnt have that much. I dont know.  

The 10% loss quoted here is supposed to be for e85.

BUT.....my boat hates it.  Not so much teh mileage, but the ethanol destroyed my fuel line.  It ate out the liner, turned it to sludge and made it so my boat would not even crank.  The gas was crystal clear in the tank, and looked like coffee with creamer in the line.  After I replaced the line and cut open the old one, the liner, fell out and crumbled into dust.  Nasty stuff.

I taked to the guy the worked on my mower a while back, and he said at least half of his small engine repairs lately have been ethanol related problems.


----------



## PaulD (May 10, 2010)

In my boat with ethanol free high test I get around 10.2 GPH at 45 mph with a top speed of 58-59 MPH with a mid light load. 55 LOADED with 58 gallons of fuel, a body bag of ice, both baitwells full and 2 GROWN men.

With ethonal gas at the same speed I burn 11.1-11.4 GPH and my top speed drops almost 2 mph!!!!

I hate the stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hntr2k (May 10, 2010)

If you go to the station that sells "Marine Fuel"  does that fuel not have ethanol in it?  Is that the primary difference?  If so,  will paying the extra for the Marine Fuel be worth the money in the long run?  Would I still need to run Sta-Bil?


----------



## sea trout (May 10, 2010)

dad had to have his fuel lines replaced on his johnson twice!
but he doesn't start it from fall to spring. he leaves his tank full w/stabil treatment all winter.
i havn't had a problem yet in my mercs or my evenrude, but i do start them with the water hose every week or two if i aint usin em, and let them run awhile.
i don't know if it works or if i've just been lucky so far. i have heard, a couple times second hand, that ethenol eats away at fuel delivey components if it sits and is not moving thru the fuel system for a while.
don't know for sure but there's some input to work with


----------



## sea trout (May 10, 2010)

i would pay extra also for non ethanol fuel if i could find it.?? somewhere between commerce and tybee aught to have some.??


----------



## grim (May 10, 2010)

sea trout said:


> dad had to have his fuel lines replaced on his johnson twice!
> but he doesn't start it from fall to spring. he leaves his tank full w/stabil treatment all winter.
> i havn't had a problem yet in my mercs or my evenrude, but i do start them with the water hose every week or two if i aint usin em, and let them run awhile.
> i don't know if it works or if i've just been lucky so far. i have heard, a couple times second hand, that ethenol eats away at fuel delivey components if it sits and is not moving thru the fuel system for a while.
> don't know for sure but there's some input to work with



Ethanol will break down rubber and plastic compentents.  

Replacement parts need to be ethanol resistent or you will have the same problems.


----------



## PaulD (May 10, 2010)

Yeh, you don't have to see but one gas line that looks like an Anaconda that swallowed an antalope and you'll know just how bad the stuff is on your fuel system. I had stuff in my racor this winter that looked like whale snot!

Loves in Richmond Hill and Clydes in Richmond hill and at Shellmans Bluff has eth free gas.


----------



## trial&error (May 10, 2010)

grim said:


> I have experimented in my truck with ethanol free gas and the e10 stuff.  I cannot tell a difference after a dozen tanks of each.  My truck simply doesnt care.  If it does, it is literally tenths of a MPG.  Maybe the fuel with ethanol that I am getting doesnt have that much. I dont know.
> 
> The 10% loss quoted here is supposed to be for e85.




You probably aren't noticing a difference, because the stations are supposed to post it when greater than 2%.  The stations that do add it to their gas certainly tell the state so they can get theier tax credits for providing a cleaner better fuel, that tears up motors, that makes you spend money to fix it, so you can buy more gas. 

Probably not as sinister as that, but it sure seems that way.

Oh and I have a flex fuel vehicle and when I switch from the supposed ethanol free fuel (less than 2%) to E85 I actually lose 30% of my mpg's.  And it goes without saying that it certainly doesn't cost 30% less per gallon.


----------



## lakelbr (May 10, 2010)

In Georgia gasoline is sold with road taxes added in as opposed to off road diesel.  For agricultural use of gasoline, you have to provide an affadavit for a tax rebate of the road tax.


----------



## G Duck (May 15, 2010)

Water taxes must be more than Road taxes, It was 3.99 at the local station here. 
Guess it beats a big mechanic bill.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 15, 2010)

jamrens said:


> i whould have ask said broad to get to steppin.. what kinda car you got Tgattis..



Whit, I have 3....Honda S-2000 screamer, Honda Accord with minor mods..and a 02 Tundra with engine mods..They all prefer the e-free fuel for the best mileage and highest performance. I just went to the same station and filled up the truck and nobody said a word...


----------



## Bryannecker (May 15, 2010)

Strickland Oil in Pooler has real gas at a really good price.
They are at the corner of Highway 80 and Pine Barren Road.


----------



## Bryannecker (May 15, 2010)

*Loves bit the bullet and no longer have real gas.*



PaulD said:


> Yeh, you don't have to see but one gas line that looks like an Anaconda that swallowed an antalope and you'll know just how bad the stuff is on your fuel system. I had stuff in my racor this winter that looked like whale snot!
> 
> Loves in Richmond Hill and Clydes in Richmond hill and at Shellmans Bluff has eth free gas.



Loves caved and now have e-junk and no real gas!


----------



## Inshore GA (May 15, 2010)

Loves and Clydes in the Hill have ethanol...per the sticker on the pump.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 16, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I just went to the same station and filled up the truck and nobody said a word...



Nice.....


----------

